# Questions on crate training and potty outside



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all. I have been doing a LOT of reading in preparation for Bella's arrival. She will be 8 weeks Thursday so I will likely have her within the next few weeks.

I'm having some trouble understanding the principles here...

*Background*: My household consists of me, my 85 year old parents (who live in an apartment attached to my house) and my 7 year old daughter (who goes to school). I work 3 days a week where I am gone for 12 hours a day. I'm home (but in and out with errands/running my daughter around) the other 4 days.

I would like to train her to pee/poop in one area in my enclosed yard from day one. I am willing to take a few days off work when she first arrives but cannot stay home much longer than that.

I intend to have a crate for Bella to sleep in. I was planning to confine her to an ex pen in the kitchen when she first arrives home. I thought I would put her crate inside the pen and leave the door open so when I'm home or gone she could come and go from her crate but still be confined. Obviously she will need a place to go since there are some times during the day no one will be home every hour on the hour. How does this work with training?

If I put a weewee pad in the ex pen how will she know that's only for emergencies and she should normally go outside? I'm so confused.

Also, if I close the door to the crate at night how will she go potty? Should I take her out every hour through the night or should she be expected to hold it for 7 hours or so through the night?

Sorry so many questions but I have read a lot of material and the potty/crate training thing seems to have some inconsistencies.

Can someone walk me through this?

My Dad would be able to help some during the day but cannot be relied upon to help consistently throughout the day since he also takes care of my Mom.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I had as many questions as you have and learned to be flexible with my plan as the day by day taught me what was best for the puppy and for me. I knew I needed a method where the puppy can go when I was not able to take her out so I needed a pee pad available for her. I also wanted her to go out and both can be done without a problem but with hard work, of course.
In my case, I began potty training in her pee pad until she learned what is "pee" and began peeing in her pee pad. I was always by her side watching for any signs, making a party if she peed in the pad or moving her to the pad if she began to pee in the floor. When things were much better with the pee pad then I began taking her out. Eventually, she will prefer to do her thing outside but will also knows that it is OK to use the pad when she can't go out. 
During the night, I also had the pee pad available for her because I didn't go out in the middle of the night and the puppy won't hold it for 7 hours. So that is your choice based on what you want to do.
Many people decide that going out is their only option while others decide on a combination of both based on their needs as a family.
You will have good advice here from more experienced people than me...( I was crying because of this 3 months ago... haha) You just choose what is best for you. It is hard work and it takes time. Being out of the house so many hours 3 times in the week will make it harder but you will do it. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you for responding. It's so overwhelming because I want to do my absolute best for my little Bella. I love her so much and I haven't even met her in person yet!

It seems the more I read about this the more confused I get!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I felt the same way with Sophie. She was nine weeks when I got her and that was a week ago. Her breeder introduced her to pee pads, so that helped.
From day one, when I took her outside, she peed. I put a pee pad in the kitchen where she is usually confined. I take her out about every hour, and she always goes. At night she sleeps in her crate next to our bed, and doesn't
make a peep,until about 7 in the morning. That's 8 hours, so I know she can hold it. When she goes outside, I let her play in the den for a while, which she loves because it is carpeted. She has only had a few accidents, but I think she is starting to get it. She will ususally use the pee pad if she needs to go and I don't know it. I work 2 days a week for 5 hours and leave her in a small room with her crate. I put a pee pad down but so far she has not used it. So that's 5 hours she can hold it. All dogs are different and it just has to click for them. How long that takes varies greatly! But she is so much fun, it's worth all the trouble. You will have so much fun!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I think the key is consistency. Our pups are paper trained from the time they are a few weeks old (when the mom stops cleaning up after them). They do go during the day at least once an hour and within ten minutes after each meal or drink of water. If you want them to go outdoors, you need to let them know. I think it is more difficult to do both but it can be done. 

What I have found is that it takes about a week to get the message across and, yes, this means getting up in the middle of the night. I put my pup's crate right next to my bed so I can hear them stir. (It's a maternal thing--I can sleep right through a raging thunderstorm!) Honestly, I've never had a pup need this for more than a few nights if they are old enough (five weeks and older.)

I think the hardest thing is remembering to let them out as they get older. I try to get my dogs to use the bell I hang on the doorwall. They do most of the time. I just realized, though, that my well housetrained puppy of six+ months has been peeing on her brand new floor pillow! I think she thought it was a piddle pad...NO NO NO. Now the pillow is on a chair and she just sleeps on it.

Good luck.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I won't lie to you, training on both pad and outdoors IS difficult, I did it, and I think it took longer that way. She does prefer outdoors (unless it is raining) and she still sometimes thinks that bath mats or small throw rugs are plush pee pads, so there is that......

I don't know where you are keeping her at night, is it near you? They do better in the crates if they can *see* you, some people do keep their dogs out of their rooms, but you may not get much sleep for a few days.

I started Gucci off in bed with us and she slept through the night on day one and won't get up til' I get up...if she really needs to go, she'll lick my fingers.. but to answer your question, 7 hours is a long time for a puppy to hold it, some probably can, some may not be able to.

Hopefully your dad can help out a bit while you are working.

I take her on most errands with me because "Car rides" are her favorite thing EVER, hopefully you can take her on some short rides early and get her to where she likes the car and doesn't just associate it with the vet (otherwise..you may have a anxious traveler on your hands) If you make the first few jaunts in the car 'fun' ones with treats and fun things, you'll likely make your future driving with her far more pleasant  

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's my favorite article http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


----------

